# Suffolk Slingshots, Chopper



## DRiley (Jun 3, 2012)

Today I received a 'Chopper' from Suffolk Slingshots, U.K. A very nicely finished , Baltic birch TTF SS. I banded it up and was on target immediately. Well, as good as I usually am , maybe better. Comfortable to hold, easy to find the target. Maybe if I had this frame at the MWST I would have scored better. Who knows. I do know Tim is easy to work with and does nice work. He is a new vender here on the forum, worth taking a look at.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Looks great..I will have to heck out hi site..May your ammo fy straight..AKAOdmiser


----------



## M.F (Jul 10, 2014)

Looks great Dick, have fun!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Nothing wrong with that!
I was going to tell you, I've watched you shoot on several occasions now and you, sir, are a fine shooter! I know that your finishing place at the MWST has everything to do with the intense spotlight of the main event and not at all with your ability :target:
Away from that event you were just as likely as anyone to make any shot!


----------



## Suffolkslingshots (Jun 30, 2014)

Glad you like it Dick.
Tim.


----------

